# B Spears



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Saw her new video on TV. Then yea its on yo tube

/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-23EToh43M&feature=user

There really is something wrong with this woman. Now nude in videos. I say its still fooked up and crashed but never was a Spears fan anyway, little too much trashy for me. I say it explodes within 10 years


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i think she is a great looking lass ,i would say that i once went out with a girl who was identical .

as for being naked in a video its nothing all the other pop princesses hasent done already .

shes had her carcrash and hopefully on her wayback and she looks good anyway .

jason.


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

Invalid address, sorry Jim.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

take the / out of the front of it did not want it to be a live link


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

James said:


> take the / out of the front of it did not want it to be a live link


I'll give it a go marra.


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

I've watched it and it's clearly intended to titillate certain types of people, imo. :lol:

It brings nowt new to the table and I'm not titillated, sorry. It's just corporate crap and I suspect "BS" may have had a body double in the filming of it. Now that's a new concept, isn't it? 

Fascinating stuff though, thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Trailer trash


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

JoT said:


> Trailer trash


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Messed up and she needs help, had it all to soon IMO


----------

